# Looking for opinions on seeder/spreaders



## ACman (Jan 18, 2013)

I am thinking of switching from grain drill and fertilizer to a 3 point tub seeder and spreader. I would like to hear what others think of them. I am looking at the ones by King Kutter and Landpride. I've never used one and want to make sure it can do everything from alfalfa to lime. I only have a few acres but also have several 1-2 acre pastures pens I will be over seeding and we do oats and radish and other forage crops as well. Would appreciate any guidance I can get.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think you will find a spreader that will be near as accurate as a drill. I have yet to use a 3 point spreader that will spread fertilize as accurate as I would like. It could get expensive real quick if the spreader would put out too much of an expensive seed like alfalfa. Part of the trouble is the charts are practically useless because there are too many variables with a pto driven spreader like the ground speed of the tractor so it ends up being a trial and error figuring out the setting. I think I'm going to start letting my local farm supply start spreading my fertilize as they can do a much more accurate job than the three point spreader. I will say I have never used one to spread seed though...only fertilize and lime...I can't imagine trying to figure out the setting for something as low volume as seed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have used a 3pt spreader successfully many times.

I found the key is to calibrate ground speed against spread rate for 1/2 rate. I usually spread 1/2 going the length of the field, down and back, then spread 1/2 rate going diagonally. Granted, this isn't always possible because of the field,ditches, etc. The hard part for me is always seeing my previous tracks, especially when going over a hill.

And I usually go 30% or so higher that the recommended rate, e.g., if the recommended rate is 15 lbs/ac., I go about 18-20. Yeah, I know I'm probably spending more on seed, but I like a thicker initial stand.

If I really want an even stand, I rent the Brillion seeder from the NRCS office for $10/ac.

However, the last time I used the 3pt, I calculated my 1/2 rate as double rate---ooops!

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

ACman - if you decide to shop for a 3-point spreader, two features to look at:

1) The gearbox. The brands at TSC have a gearbox with a flimsy, stamped sheet-metal housing. I bought a Nordagri (Italian brand) several years ago. Its gearbox has a cast aluminum housing. I've also seen brands with cast iron housings.

2) The hopper - metal of poly. My Nordagri has a metal hopper, wish it was poly. Won't dent of rust.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a nice wig-wag Vicon spreader. I don't have any experience seeding with it but I know the charts I downloaded for my iphone from Vicon include seeding rates.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Herd seeder. It is 3 pt hitch and does a great job. I believe another company has bought them out.

The Herd was expensive, has a square type seed bin and opens and closes with hydraulics. Ours is over 10 years old.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

You can't beat a calibrated grain drill. I use to spread fertilizer and when emptied put haygrazer seed in it. I would crank the gate down on the chain (not touching) and spread the seed. I would then litely disc and pray. Worked pretty good but I won't give up my drill and go back. It was a cheap fix. Once I had them mix the seed and fert. and that worked out ok too. Still won't give up my drill.


----------

